# Nail clipping under anaesthetic



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone
My vet has said that he won't do birdy nail trims unless the bird is under anesthetic. Zephyr is 12 years old and has never had to go under for a nail trim. I understand the value of having him still for this purpose so as to avoid accidentally cutting the quick, but I am worried about the dangers of putting him under for something so routine. What do you all think? Would you allow it or would you find an alternative? I'm less worried about the cost, but more the danger. Thanks for any comments.:grey tiel:


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I would never go back to a vet who said that. It shows clearly they don't know what they are doing. Run away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Holy crap, yes definitely run away from that vet. Run fast and run far. My vet doesn't like to put birds under unless it's absolutely necessary and if there's a safe alternative, she'll find it.
I do nail trims myself (with someone to help). I wrap the bird in a towel so that their feet are sticking out and have the other person hold the bird firmly, trim their nails and done. They give me the cold shoulder for a little while after but a sunflower seed or piece of biscuit usually sweetens the deal.

It's super easy on my white toed birds because you can see how far you can trim. For the black toed birds however I usually just snip off the tip. I get them done at our annual visit to the vet (or any other time i'm there) and she trims them back a fair bit but i'm not confident enough to do that so I just take the tips off so they're not so scratchy lol.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I have a flock of over 30 birds currently and I do all my own nail trims. I've trimmed the nails on everything from macaws and cockatoos to budgies and lovebirds. I've done it with clippers and with grinders. 

I'm not saying that everyone should be able to do it, I'm saying that a vet who insists on anesthesia clearly doesn't even have basic restraint skills that I had as a 10 year old child. This also speaks to me if MAJOR lack of experience with birds as well as lack of experienced staff. Anesthesia is quite risky for birds. 

Please seek out a CERTIFIED AVIAN VET as your main vet. If you happen to live near me (in Hawaii) I would gladly trim your birds nails for free.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Don't do it. The issue with putting a bird under anesthesia is that there is no guarantee they will ever come back out of it. And for something so routine? Not a vet I would trust.

I work at a cat/dog vet, but I do clip nails on small rodents and birds if they are brought into the clinic. I've even done reptiles. The only animal I turn away is macaws. I don't like them and they don't like me. I have never had to anesthetize any of these animals, including the birds, to clip nails. If I can do, that vet should be able to as well.


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. That advice is really helpful. The strange thing is that the vet IS a certified avian vet with over 30 years experience and the clinic is an avian clinic. It seems the weirdest thing. I've been taking Zephyr there all his life and this is the first time they have wanted to anaesthetise him for trimming. In the past they have been really good. They saved him from a serious liver infection a couple of years ago. I have a work colleague who goes to another avian vet so might look into going there for the nail trim. Thanks again you have all validated my concerns, just what I needed.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

That is so random. I wonder why they suddenly decide they need to put birds under for nail trims? It's so strange!

Good luck with the new vet, I hope it works out!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

That is a strange situation. It might be that the vet is aging and no longer confident in his hands, or that recently something terrible has happened that had made them all jumpy. I would suggest using a different bet or groomer for this specific service from now on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

SilverSage said:


> or that recently something terrible has happened that had made them all jumpy.
> 
> yes, I had the same thought.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*nail cliping*

I clip Bennie's nails myself, or the vet does it if Bennie is in for a check-up. But she never uses anesthesia. When I do it or the vet does it we gently wrap him in a small towel. He doesn't like it and protests loudly, but it is much safer than putting him under. Even when my previous 'tiel was in for x-rays to confirm a suspicion of cancer, they kept her under as lightly and briefly as possible. Anesthesia is risky for any bird, especially small ones.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

That's absolutely ridiculous. I have a cockatiel, a green cheek, a Quaker, a Senegal, 7 pet budgies, and 10 breeder budgies, and have had many other birds over the past 30 years, and I have clipped every one of their toenails myself. Most vets don't even put a bird under to do beaks if they don't have to. In fact, most avian vets avoid anaesthesia at all costs, the only time mine does it is for an x-ray where they have to and surgery...

Run away, please find a certified avian vet that knows what they're doing. Either your vet is not an avian vet and hasn't a clue about birds, or they are just trying to justify charging you more money for a simple nail clip. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

That's stupid. They obviously don't know what they're doing. I trim my birds nails myself. My birds sit still on my finger and watch me trim the nails. I don't recommend doing it by yourself, and I don't recommend going back to that vet.


Sent from my iPod touch


----------

